# Racing video?



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Previous post removed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It was well covered in previous thread, including comments by the boat owner.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Giulietta said:


> Yep...its been around here, for a while...


Thanks G.
I'll remove it. Sorry about that.
Tim


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

werebeagle said:


> It was well covered in previous thread, including comments by the boat owner.


I must have missed it. Sorry.
Post removed.


----------

